
Facebook claims you're playing games you aren't playing - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-claims-youre-playing-games-you-arent-playing/9632?tag=mantle_skin;content
======
talmand
He says Facebook’s “Discover New Games” algorithm is broken. I say it's
probably working exactly as intended.

~~~
miahi
As an "antisocial" (never had a Facebook/[other social network] account and
never will) I see this as expected behaviour. They need you inside to access
your data. They need you to interact more with them to gather more data.

If you see your friends taking drugs, you feel the (social?) pressure to try
them too. If somebody (the drug seller) tells you that all your friends are
into drugs, you don't feel guilty if you try them.

------
joedev
We've really reached a sad point in the development of civilization when
accurately tracking which games your friends play is a pressing issue. (p.s.
Considering how I spend my time and attention, I'm including myself in this
indictment.)

~~~
kaeluka
No, we reached the point where companies might lie to you in order to make you
play.

------
dkarl
Does he really think his friends will tell him the truth about how often they
play Facebook games? He might as well ask them how often they exercise and how
much junk food they eat. Nobody is going to admit they play CityVille or
Sorority Life.

